# How i stopped my IBS



## aaron502 (Oct 29, 2014)

After years of following advice of eating high fibre diets, and the likes. it never fixed my problems and in fact made the symptoms worse (incomplete evacuation was my prime symptom) Instead i started following the low FODMAP diet which knocks out most high fibre foods, Thats when i noticed that low fibre fixed all my problems. I now only eat 15-20g fibre per day instead of 30-40g which is the recommended amount by the health services. I've been symptom free for a week now and i've started adding back in the food groups that low FODMAP diet restricts (such as lactose dairy atm) and no ill effects just yet.

Oh and i also eat lots of rice on a daily basis, don't know if that is helping but i remember reading that rice can be a very binding food that may be what's helping my incomplete evacuation symptoms.

So my advice is first try the Low FODMAP diet if that doesn't work try low fibre, unless of course your symptoms are caused by low fibre. that's the problem with IBS i suppose, everyone is different and everyone can have different trigger for their symptoms. Just thought i should share what i've learned and hopefully it can help someone else.


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Aaron- this was really helpful and congrats on your success. I too have incomlete evacuation as my primary symptom. I tried FODMAP for 3 months with no success, but I may have had too much inflammation (as evidenced by frequent loose stools.) then for it to work. I cleared up the inflammation with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, but i still have incomplete evac. May I ask what kinds of things you're eating, e.g., what does a meal look for you? That would behelpful. Thanks.


----------



## aaron502 (Oct 29, 2014)

kaydee82 said:


> Hi Aaron- this was really helpful and congrats on your success. I too have incomlete evacuation as my primary symptom. I tried FODMAP for 3 months with no success, but I may have had too much inflammation (as evidenced by frequent loose stools.) then for it to work. I cleared up the inflammation with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, but i still have incomplete evac. May I ask what kinds of things you're eating, e.g., what does a meal look for you? That would behelpful. Thanks.


Honestly alot of my food is realativley junk food, crisps, cheese, but i also eat foods that are in the BRAT styled diet which are suppose to help with loose stools so this may help you. Banana's (preferabbly raw) white rice (i eat brown rice). what a typical meal looks like for me atm is 100g brown rice 250g beef/chicken. Morning breakfasts are 200g banana, 50 g gluten free crisps, and assortment of other sweet things and cheeses. Im a bit of a nutritionest so i weigh all my food and count my macro nutrients ect. Im currently at work, but if you need me to go into more detail leave a reply on this thread and i'll check in later. I can even give you an exact list of food i ate today if you want but that'll have to be later. Good luck.


----------



## aaron502 (Oct 29, 2014)

*update* I've stopped eating rice for the past week and all my problems have come back. This is completely baffling me as to why rice may be the reason the problems have stopped. Im going to go back to eating rice in a couple days and if the problems do stop then i don't know what im going to do. I can't eat rice everyday for the rest of my life.

gah someone with he science smarts help! please


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rice is likely replacing another carb, and whatever that other carb source is could be causing the problem. (pasta, bread, potatoes, etc?)

Also, depending on the type of rice, it can be stickier and slow the stool down because of it. I know that I feel pretty good most days after eating sushi rice. Jasmine rice is a rice that is low in starch, and the rice gets quickly broken down into sugars and digested, not leaving much for the bacteria in your intestines to turn into gas. I am fairly certain you are not eating high-fiber brown rice correct?


----------



## aaron502 (Oct 29, 2014)

PD85 said:


> Rice is likely replacing another carb, and whatever that other carb source is could be causing the problem. (pasta, bread, potatoes, etc?)
> 
> Also, depending on the type of rice, it can be stickier and slow the stool down because of it. I know that I feel pretty good most days after eating sushi rice. Jasmine rice is a rice that is low in starch, and the rice gets quickly broken down into sugars and digested, not leaving much for the bacteria in your intestines to turn into gas. I am fairly certain you are not eating high-fiber brown rice correct?


I eat both brown and white rice. Im going to be eating rice for the next week now and see if it helps my problems.

I've been eliminating food groups all together lately, such as wheat/gluten producst, dairy ect ect. Seems to make no difference but when i started eating rice the problems alleviated. Are there any other foods that have similar propertys to rice? i was thinking maybe white flour based products since they are comprised mostly of soluble fiber? i have a feeling i don't have a gluten or dairy intolerance since i still have problems whether i eat the stuff or not


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anything with flour will have lots of fructans in it, and that could trigger your IBS.

Rice alternatives would be, potatoes except no sweet potatoes, quinoa, and any other low-fodmap grain.


----------



## lr8473 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have just started messing with my diet and observing my IBS. Oats, specifically quick oats(this might be important as they include some flour/wheat I think), were wreaking havoc on my digestive system. I was eating them every day with my protein shakes, will have to find a replacement I guess, as they were convenient and I felt good otherwise eating a slow release carb like that. I was getting loose stools that led to incomplete evacuation as well as suddenly having to go out of nowhere. BMs are much better and it seems that as a result my pelvic floor muscle can easily hold things up so I can have a single and complete movement each day.

Hopefully one day there will be a genetic test to give us optimal ranges for each person's diet.

Oh, and I find psyllium fibre is essential as well but only one tablespoon per day which is around 12 grams of fibre(I am 5'11 192lb male), if I take more it causes problems although it also depends on food intake. Has the greatest effect in my experience, even if I have tons of fibre from food it doesn't have the same effect, although I have not tested a wide range of foods in this respect.


----------



## pattygirl (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone researched/tried the solutions posted here? I can't really tell if it's something to trust or not??

http://www.gutsense.org/gutsense/ibs.html

Thanks!


----------

